

Visualizing Projections - undershirt
http://shaunlebron.github.io/visualizing-projections/

======
AceJohnny2
I was going to point out that the article misspells the "Pannini" projection,
named after the italian painter and perspective professor after whom it is
named, not to be confused with the grilled sandwich, but apparently both
spellings are valid:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giovanni_Paolo_Panini](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giovanni_Paolo_Panini)

~~~
undershirt
Yeah, I'm just happy people are learning about this awesome thing named after
him, however spelled.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Yes a Pannini sandwhich is delicious.

~~~
JohnLen
Feel the same too!

------
AceJohnny2
The article finishes with the Pan(n)ini projection, which was discussed
yesterday:

[http://tksharpless.net/vedutismo/Pannini/](http://tksharpless.net/vedutismo/Pannini/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9182418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9182418)

~~~
golergka
Also, this:
[https://github.com/shaunlebron/blinky](https://github.com/shaunlebron/blinky)

------
hawski
I hope that there will be games using pannini projection. Such game does not
need too fancy graphics. I really would like to play a game with overwhelming
sense of scale.

If nobody will do it, I will. It just will have to wait in my todo list...

------
prezjordan
Fantastic visualizations! What tools did you use?

~~~
undershirt
Thanks! it was years ago I made these. The interactive ones are made in just
straight Raphael.js (in js/1dscreen.coffee). The cube animations are just
plain canvas (in js/iso3d.js)

------
alixander
These are some amazing visualizations.

